# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Buying something on E/bay or Gearbest? I would not use Aramex

## Pap_sak

Usually my stuff comes with China Mail - never had any problems, occasionally have to pay a couple of bucks when I pick up at the Post Office - nothing serious, at the most 10% of the value, normally less, if any. Bought a sports video camera from gearbest - R600 (last of the big spenders  :Big Grin: ) - and then a couple of bits from ebay. 

A week and a bit ago got an invoice for R400 from Aramex - part customs (R95) but mostly their fees. They have you over a barrel - what you going to do? So paid up. Still waiting for my camera. The other bits from ebay? All arrived by China Post - so the courier is actually slower.

Huge amount of complaints here - they really are a pathetic company - BTW they bought PostNet hope they do not stuff it up - they already took away the search by postcode for what ever reason.

https://hellopeter.com/berco-express?page=1

Anyway - just a warning. Will be making sure any items I buy only gets sent by post from here on.

----------

